# Bermuda Question



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

https://ibb.co/NVWWmdb picture 1
https://ibb.co/VHZmnx8 picture 2
https://ibb.co/wMPrRsZ picture 3
https://ibb.co/ZddCjH1 picture 4
https://ibb.co/WkrwcwT picture 5
https://ibb.co/L5hx8v3 picture 6
https://ibb.co/RhTHYG4 picture 7
https://ibb.co/DYpY51q picture 8
https://ibb.co/4J8svHJ picture 9
https://ibb.co/cNQjhYQ picture 10
https://ibb.co/02JX2fx picture 11

Is this leaf spot? Too much fertilizer? Too much watering? Any ideas what is causing this around my lawn?

This is in central Alabama with hard clay soil.

Thank you!


----------



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

Any guesses?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Which fertilizer did you put down? Rate? When? I think Milo will look like that if you apply it before it gets warm enough for the microbes to activate.

Also, what is your irrigation schedule?

Mine looked like the first two pics in early April but it grew out as soon as things got hot and it rained.


----------



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

I put out 40 lbs of PGF Complete on May 1st over 6,000 square feet.

I used Super Juice supplemental - two cups per gallon along with some chelated iron last week. It was sprayed using a water hose.

Added the following soil enhancers:

XSoil
Chicken Feed
Humichar
Lawn aeration

My sprinklers have been down because we cannot find the valve and solenoids on two of our 4 stations.

it has been raining about every 5-6 days.


----------



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

https://ibb.co/cxyMTxF
https://ibb.co/XJmxxNB

Mid-April before a cold front came in.

I am backing off the fertilizer for now because I am not sure if yellowing is from too much.

Also, wondering if later pictures in original post indicate I need to put out a fungicide and/or insecticide.

In my backyard, moths have started showing up and flying around while mowing.

I just started DIYing my lawn last August. I have been really working hard to improve my soil since it is solid clay.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not much of a fungus expert but I would just give it some time to catch up with your inputs. Now that it has warmed up it should start to respond. If it doesn't recover within a week, or you start to see patches of brown, you may need to go the fungicide route. At that time you will want advice from the experts/professional turf managers.


----------



## d_b (May 19, 2020)

I don't know if you've searched it up before or not, but most of the HowtowithDoc products are fairly expensive for what they offer. This post by @g-man breaks down the math behind super juice and it just doesn't make sense to me financially for anyone to use it.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5459&start=120



> The Super Juice Product
> Per the label, it is 14-2-4 from urea, Ammonium Sulfate (AS), Ammonium Phosphate, EDTA micros, sea kelp, humic acid and other ingredients. It is sold in a 13.6lb bag. It states that the 13.6lb should be used in an acre (43,560 sqft).
> 
> Lets do some math:
> ...


----------



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

I am less concerned about the cost and more so on what works. Last summer I was paying a national company to put down lawn chemicals. Every time they used their spreader I would have weeds galore a week later.

I got frustrated and found How to With Doc. At first his videos were kind of annoying, but when he said try PGF complete. You will not burn your lawn. We were in a drought. My yard looked awful, so I bought two 18 lb bags and a few weeks later my yard was looking good. I bought super juice and didn't notice a big change at the rate, but I used more than suggested and sprayed it on my shrubs which came to life.

I bought Humic DG and in the fall my lawn was getting better. This Spring I decided to follow Doc and my lawn looks fantastic. My sprinkler repair guy who mows lawns has even asked me how I got Bermuda growing under my oak trees.

The biggest take away has been focusing on improving the soil. I have purchased products not mentioned by doc like X-Soil and Anderson's Gypsom DG. I have bought the chicken feed from Tractor and Supply and Humichar.

I have always had issues with por annua. I learned about Negate on here and used it. Doc now recommends it also. I have two areas with Nutsedge that never goes away. The National lawn company couldn't kill it and neither would Image. Doc used Dismiss. I bought it and 48 hours after using it - the Nutsedge is gone. Dismiss was expensive, but worth every penny.

I love the domination line. I love learning about Bermuda and improving my yard. As you can see from the link where I showed mid April - my lawn has looked amazing. Working from home, the yard work has kept my sanity during the COzvID-19.

People can trash Doc, but for me his practical advice and products have worked. They are super simple to use and understand and I have learned and continued to learn from him and others on you tube. Now I am on sites like this learning even more and enjoying all the problems and solutions that I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I've noticed excellent results with superjuice, however it's a supplement, 1 bag of super juice lasts me a year. Most people on here are skeptical on it. It depends on your soil types and what you're going for. I am noticing better results in my front yard where the soil is extremely sandy and the soil has a hard time holding nutrients, so a weekly dose of nutrients is greatly helping it. I am all for using a different product, but I have not found one with all the different ingredients that SJ has. I know it doesn't have a lot of nitrogen in it, I apply granular for that. My front yard has never looked this good, I have been spraying at max rate 1x a week. Eventually I'll find a better product that's cheaper, that I can apply every week or 2 in addition to the granular fertilizer. The biggest problem of SJ is that Doc over-hyped it and claimed it was the best thing ever and it was going to fix everything! He has back-tracked a lot of his initial statements, they have also added some Iron as it's 4% in the newer formula. The price is high, but even if I apply it weekly It'll last most of the year. I have stopped using it in my back yard as it has Phos, and I am not putting anything the P back there based on soil test.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry about your troubles @Redfishala . I wish I Knew what advice to give you. Sounds like you've been doing all the right things. I follow Doc too and have been adhering to most of his schedule and advice. I've used different fert and PreEm however due to cost and what's locally sourced. I've done Humichar and chicken feed this year too.

Like others have said, PGF Complete and SJ are expensive and lately, I feel he's been churning out videos simply to push product for Andersons. He makes money from that, I assume you know. Doesn't make it wrong, but he's definitely a paid spokesman. However, his advice is pretty good.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I watched a few of his videos a few years ago, back when he wasn't pushing products and was constantly providing economical solutions that you could find locally, so when he started pushing these products people bought them because for the past few years he was providing economical solutions so what he was selling had to be good. Which most of the products are good, but the prices are ridiculous. And, now the only advice he provides is based around his products only and everything else sucks! He changed! Plus he's a douche.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> I watched a few of his videos a few years ago, back when he wasn't pushing products and was constantly providing economical solutions that you could find locally, so when he started pushing these products people bought them because for the past few years he was providing economical solutions so what he was selling had to be good. Which most of the products are good, but the prices are ridiculous. And, now the only advice he provides is based around his products only and everything else sucks! He changed! Plus he's a douche.


I feel very similarly. I used to love watching his videos because he had bermuda but I can't stand to watch him anymore.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Redtwin Yeah, I am the same way. Something happened. I guess the more money he made, the more arrogant he became.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I took enjoyed watching Doc but quickly realized that he was pushing Super Juice to fix everything! Lawn Mower won't start?! Spray Juice in the gas take... as a supplement! Fires right up!

It is getting a little ridiculous with his videos.


----------



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Stopped watching him when he started selling hats. I remember his video where he started "everyone always asks me where do I get my hats?" and thinking to myself nobody has ever asked you that. Gimme a break.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't think Doc's plan is very realistic long term. Nor is buying that terribly overpriced superjuice.


----------



## randyinfm (May 22, 2020)

Redfishala said:


> I am less concerned about the cost and more so on what works. Last summer I was paying a national company to put down lawn chemicals. Every time they used their spreader I would have weeds galore a week later.
> 
> I got frustrated and found How to With Doc. At first his videos were kind of annoying, but when he said try PGF complete. You will not burn your lawn. We were in a drought. My yard looked awful, so I bought two 18 lb bags and a few weeks later my yard was looking good. I bought super juice and didn't notice a big change at the rate, but I used more than suggested and sprayed it on my shrubs which came to life.
> 
> ...


What product do you credit for getting Bermuda to grow under your oaks? I'm fightIng a similar issue with a big, beautiful oak and a danged sweetgum).


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Redfishala said:


> https://ibb.co/NVWWmdb picture 1
> https://ibb.co/VHZmnx8 picture 2
> https://ibb.co/wMPrRsZ picture 3
> https://ibb.co/ZddCjH1 picture 4
> ...


Use the add image to post going forward.


----------



## Redfishala (Sep 16, 2019)

How I did it was improving the soil around the tree using x-soil and humichar. I trimmed the limbs high on my oaks and at the base I brought in about 1/2 yard of topsoil to build up a mound around the base of the tree and using a shovel about 6 feet out created an edge around the tree. Mulch went on top off the topsoil.

I used PGF complete and sprayed with super juice.


----------



## eakatank (Jul 12, 2020)

I too have moved on to supporting carbon-earth, green county fert, GCI, etc. rather than what doc is pushing. The issue is that I bought into his methods before I "figured' him out. So now I have 150lbs of chicken feed sitting around and I'm not sure what to do with it. Is it worth throwing down what I have for added organic matter and, more importantly, should I continue putting it down?


----------

